# Bettas can recognize you?



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Maybe it seems ignorant... but can they? My betta, Bea, is very friendly and always goes nuts whenever she sees me (and she sits on my workdesk with me), she likes to play and chase fingers and stuff too (soo cute).

She has never flared at me before, but my roommate came in and she flared at him! I had never seen her do it before haha! And then I asked him to walk away and she calmed down, and then I asked him to come back and she did it again!

Maybe she can recognize me?

Tell me your funny betta stories! 

(P.S. I hope I'm putting this in the right section of the forum! My apologies if I'm not...!)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I think bettas can recognize people, mine goes to the surface everytime I come near it and when I have a siphon on me, they move to the corner to hide.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I think bettas can recognize people, mine goes to the surface everytime I come near it and when I have a siphon on me, they move to the corner to hide.


That's neat! Mine's not really scared of the siphon, but I use a really small one, and she likes to swim around my hand while I'm cleaning her tank.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

What do you feed your betta?


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> What do you feed your betta?


Hikari pellets, peas, frozen bloodworms, sometimes these tropical crisps? It's a flake food.  She's not very picky! Oh yeah and sometimes she steals pieces of algae wafers from the shrimp, so they learned to swim while they eat, or hide under the rocks! Haha! (The shrimp also learned about feeding time and will take food from my hand).

How about you?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Hikari pellets, peas, frozen bloodworms, sometimes these tropical crisps? It's a flake food.  She's not very picky! Oh yeah and sometimes she steals pieces of algae wafers from the shrimp, so they learned to swim while they eat, or hide under the rocks! Haha! (The shrimp also learned about feeding time and will take food from my hand).
> 
> How about you?


Hikari puts MSG in their food, xD.
When you thaw bloodworms, how do you do it? I put my frozen brine shrimp into a brine shrimp net and run it under cold water until all the ice is gone.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Hikari puts MSG in their food, xD.
> When you thaw bloodworms, how do you do it? I put my frozen brine shrimp into a brine shrimp net and run it under cold water until all the ice is gone.


Oh no! I didn't know that... what foods would you suggest?
Oh! I just put the cube in the tank and she eats it as it dethaws... is that bad? I do the same with the brine shrimp for the CPDs.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> Oh no! I didn't know that... what foods would you suggest?
> Oh! I just put the cube in the tank and she eats it as it dethaws... is that bad? I do the same with the brine shrimp for the CPDs.


I don't know if it's bad, but I figure that if I defrost it, it won't change the temperature of the water or the fish's body temperature.

Frank told me that MSG doesn't harm fish, but if you want to switch foods both Frank and I use TetraColour, you can get a small container of it for $3 at PetSmart.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I don't know if it's bad, but I figure that if I defrost it, it won't change the temperature of the water or the fish's body temperature.
> 
> Frank told me that MSG doesn't harm fish, but if you want to switch foods both Frank and I use TetraColour, you can get a small container of it for $3 at PetSmart.


That's true. 

Are there any adverse effects of MSG? Truth be told, I don't know a lot about it. I wonder why they add it? I have tetracolour flakes, and she loves them. Are you talking about pellets though?


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

bumbleboo said:


> That's true.
> 
> Are there any adverse effects of MSG? Truth be told, I don't know a lot about it. I wonder why they add it? I have tetracolour flakes, and she loves them. Are you talking about pellets though?


They're sort of like pellets, but easier to crush with your fingers. It's good for guppy fry too because of how easily you can crush it into smaller pieces.

According to wikipedia, it's safe for people. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate#Health_concerns

I wouldn't worry too much about it as Hikari is a huge company and if it did cause problems in fish, then I guess we would hear more about it. Let's hope someone else can shed some light on this subject as I don't know that much about it.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> They're sort of like pellets, but easier to crush with your fingers. It's good for guppy fry too because of how easily you can crush it into smaller pieces.
> 
> According to wikipedia, it's safe for people. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monosodium_glutamate#Health_concerns
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about it as Hikari is a huge company and if it did cause problems in fish, then I guess we would hear more about it. Let's hope someone else can shed some light on this subject as I don't know that much about it.


Okay, I'll have a look for them.  I'm sure she wouldn't mind some more variety at the very least.

Yes, I'd be interesting to hear more on the subject.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

Might interest you to read:
http://wafishbox.forumotion.com/general-freshwater-fish-discussion-f8/hikari-diets-t266.htm


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Might interest you to read:
> http://wafishbox.forumotion.com/general-freshwater-fish-discussion-f8/hikari-diets-t266.htm


Yeah! I actually read that right after you mentioned it.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Mine seem to recognize me... when I bring the food to them, they come right to the surface right underneath where I have the bottle  I'll put my finger to the glass, they like swim beside it, kinda like me petting them.


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

arktixan said:


> Mine seem to recognize me... when I bring the food to them, they come right to the surface right underneath where I have the bottle  I'll put my finger to the glass, they like swim beside it, kinda like me petting them.


That's cute! Mine does the same, and when I'm on the computer she sits at the closest corner and wiggles at me or just sits and stares. I actually cupped my hand near the surface earlier when I was doing a water change, and she swam in and kinda rested/floated in my hand... it was so cute.

I know I shouldn't touch her really, so I probably won't do it again. (I think she was just looking for food anyway!)


----------

